

Terence Tao - matt1
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terence_Tao

======
BigZaphod
I was going leave a comment asking why this was here, but after reading about
his mathematical prowess/history all I've got to say is: whoa.

------
xtacy
He writes a _lot_ : <http://terrytao.wordpress.com/>.

------
blahblahblah
His work on compressed sensing is ground-breaking, seriously game-changing
stuff. Full-fidelity reconstruction of a data set from sub-Nyquist sampling
through the use of a priori information about the data set's properties in
some sparse representation... brilliant!

------
metellus
I've only heard of him from his comments on rjlipton's blog posts about the
claimed P != NP proof, but from just that it's clear that he's a good
communicator on top of being a math genius.

